# Updated PTE scores while EOI already in process



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding the situation I am in. I had applied my EOI some days ago with 60 points. During that time the reference calculation for my points was IELTS where my scores were less than 8 in two sections and hence I got only 10 points (band 7 equivalent). 
I had now given PTE test and got above 79 (superior English cutoff) and which would give me 10 extra points and hence make it easier to get an invite in the next round. 

Should I 
1. Update my EOI with the new PTE scores (and remove old scores)
2. File a new EOI and take back the old one?

Also - for PTE A - what do we have to do to send our scores to Immigration Departments? Like in IELTS - the skill select asks for the Test Reference Number of the result (which is printed in the result card) - what number do we have to provide for PTE-A?

Thanks for your help again folks.


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just update the EOI with PTE Details.

And you dont have to send anything.. When you logon to PTE portal it will ask you to send a report card to institution, there you can select either brissy or adelaide.

Cheers


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Joshi90. This sending of scores is to be done AFTER I get an invite - right?
Nothing to be done at the time of EOI except for mentioning scores/

thanks


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah nothing to be done at the time of invitation

Wait until the CO is assigned so you know where to send and its FREE


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks a lot joshi90.

best regards


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Thanks Joshi90. This sending of scores is to be done AFTER I get an invite - right?
> Nothing to be done at the time of EOI except for mentioning scores/
> 
> thanks


Hi, you don't have to send anything anytime; once you get the invite just upload all the required documents and your PTE score card (get all documents certified from notary) is one among them. Do not wait for CO allocation because in most cases Visa is directly granted within 2-3 months of lodging invitation.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

The very same thing happened to me. Just update the EOI and wait for the next round. For PTE your score report is sent automatically, you don't have to send anything.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, bit confused. How would the report be sent automatically untill I somehow tell PTE authority to send it to particular department.


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

They will get to know from the list of documents that you upload upon invite receipt. They can access it (authenticate it) with the PTE ID no. Relax....


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Anil, Joshi90 and k.kashwaa.

Cheers.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Thanks Anil, Joshi90 and k.kashwaa.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Dear,

Can you please let me knoe which PTE ID we need to enter in EOI form.
Is Test Taker ID or something else.

Thanks


----------



## tedtran (Aug 4, 2015)

I am not sure if the OP is still active on this forum but I have achieved a very similar result in IELTS (L:9, R:9, W:7.5, S:7). Looking at your nearly perfect PTE-A score, I am wondering if it is a good idea for me to give it a try? Thanks heaps and congratulations on your grant.


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I got my PTE scores, able to access the website with my login details and get my scores etc, and send to institutions, but for some reasons, another website used to verify PTE scores is not accepting the same login details i used on the first webiste, both under PTE-A.

Also, i intially applied for NSW state sponsorship. But with the new scores, i am eligible for 189 independent. can i apply for both. or would it be an issue?


----------

